# Rissa a Domenica Live tra Facci e l'avvocato di Cicciolina



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2017)

E' successo pochi minuti fa, nel programma *Domenica Live* condotto da *Barbara D'urso*, dove il giornalista di Libero *Filippo Facci* e l'avvocato di Ilona Staller in arte *Cicciolina* sono volate parole grosse, fino ad arrivare alle mani. Presenti in studio anche la Pornostar con suo figlio *Ludwig*. Cicciolina era ospite per dire che si tiene il vitalizio perchè serve per mantenere suo figlio. Ludwig, durante il fuori onda, avrebbe anche insultato e *messo le mani addosso* ad una donna presente come ospite al programma.

Video a breve.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2017)

Questo episodio, confrontato con la Perego, è molto più grave, ma sia mai venga cancellato il programma di uno dei cagnolini più fidati di Berlusconi.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2017)

*Clamoroso: l'ex moglie di Totò Schillaci ospite in studio ha strappato pubblicamente la sua carta d'identità (cosa grave e passibile di reato)*

Raga sto programma è da chiudere, si è superato ogni limite!!!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2017)

Ecco il video


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Aprile 2017)

La cosa grave e che ci sia gente talmente disperata da passare la domenica pomeriggio a guardare questa spazzatura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ma mi chiedo da un po' quanto anni tu abbia ( non c'entra nulla con il thread )


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo episodio, confrontato con la Perego, è molto più grave, ma sia mai venga cancellato il programma di uno dei cagnolini più fidati di Berlusconi.



Ma figurati, la tv ormai è tutta immondizia. Se guardassimo tutti solo film, serie tv e sport faremmo chiudere questi porcili.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ma mi chiedo da un po' quanto anni tu abbia ( non c'entra nulla con il thread )


Ho visto la notizia e l'ho messa, io non guardo certe cose eh. Al massimo guardo Giletti su Rai Uno.

Ho 20 anni comunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho visto la notizia e l'ho messa, io non guardo certe cose eh. Al massimo guardo Giletti su Rai Uno.
> 
> Ho 20 anni comunque



Ma sei giovanissimo  , non so perché ti immaginavo tipo un signore di 50 anni .,


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il video


pura immondizia,poco da aggiungere


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2017)

Senza vergogna proprio! Specialmente i 3 milioni che l'hanno guardata...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












E poi non lamentiamoci se l'Italia fa schifo e votano ancora per Berlusconi, questo ci meritiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2017)

Napalm


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Senza vergogna proprio! Specialmente i 3 milioni che l'hanno guardata...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Questa qui tra un mese c'ha 60 anni!!!
Da quel punto di vista l'hanno coperta molto bene.
Del resto sinceramente mi frega poco, non guardo la tv e trovo questi programmi trash allo stato puro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il video



Ma Cicciolina a forza di accoppiarsi con cavalli ha fuso il suo DNA con quello di un equino? Cosa è diventata?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Aprile 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questa qui tra un mese c'ha 60 anni!!!
> Da quel punto di vista l'hanno coperta molto bene.
> Del resto sinceramente mi frega poco, non guardo la tv e trovo questi programmi trash allo stato puro.



Può essere mia madre, ma ormai a furia di ritocchini sembra più giovane di me


----------

